# Electric Big Foot



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Sounds odd, like it is spinning the motor/motors all the time. Any more details on the driveline?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

All I could find is this one video here and a little on the Charged website. I would love to know more though.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

More here. Saw this on the NEDRA group. Pretty cool.

http://www.trucktrend.com/features/..._electric_with_odyssey_batteries/viewall.html

http://www.onallcylinders.com/2012/11/08/video-the-all-electric-bigfoot-20-monster-truck/


----------



## Inframan (Jan 30, 2011)

Hell Yeah! I'm gonna stop by and have a look at this I live right by there!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

It says the powertrain was designed by Dennis Berube, so then I'm guessing its a DC system?


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

rochesterricer said:


> It says the powertrain was designed by Dennis Berube, so then I'm guessing its a DC system?


Check last pic:

http://www.ultimaterc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163856

Looks like DC to me.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Sounds odd, like it is spinning the motor/motors all the time. Any more details on the driveline?


One big motor to run the drive train and then separate systems to run the steering and braking, so I guess the sound is from that when it is not moving.


The video does sound a little anticlimatic, like running over a beer can.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Qer said:


> Check last pic:
> 
> http://www.ultimaterc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163856
> 
> Looks like DC to me.


I can't see what controller they are using, but it doesn't seem that powerful. Perhaps they need to get a couple Shivas in there


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I thought the same. It looked weak at first, had to get a running start to make it up the cars.

That's one thing I like about electric, with the low end torque I can creep up a Rhino Ramp instead of needing a running start or gassing it.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I did notice one thing. They are using lead acid!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I guess they're not too concerned about weight or range


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Yes, I thought the same. It looked weak at first, had to get a running start to make it up the cars.....


In all seriousness, I would think that a monster truck might be a bit much for a single Z2K. I mean, we're talking about a vehicle with the weight of a small school bus being driven like it's a dragster. There's a reason the IC engines on those things are always screaming bloody murder...




Jason Lattimer said:


> I did notice one thing. They are using lead acid!


This is one of those rare instances where the heavy weight of lead would actually come in handy. After all, "monster trucks" have to weigh more than 9000 lbs to earn that title. 

I mean, just think how embarrassing it would be if a monster truck drove over other cars without crushing them...


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I guess they're not too concerned about weight or range


 
Not to mention that the project is sponsored/funded by Odyssey battery. Prolly not a great advertising tool if they don't run their own product.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Cool truck!

Battery sponsoring is a bit disappointing!
Powered by 30 Odyssey PC1200 batteries... from spec sheet, the 2 mins rating is 107 Kw and 11.3Ah! It's a 1140 lbs battery pack rated 3.6 Kwh for 2 mins!!!!!!!

Maybe they are rated 1200A five second (I guess 250-280 Kw five sec) , but for me this truck is one more example of underpowered electric vehicule caused by lead acid battery.
Not a good example for neophyte spectator who discover EV.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I just saw this on CNN.com video, and was on my way to post about it - should have figured someone had already.

I'm pretty disappointed, honestly. When I saw the title of the video I smiled and quickly clicked it. When I watched it run, I yawned. When I read Truck Trend article, I sighed.

I'm glad Berube got to display his skills in yet another arena, but the Odyssey sponsorship kind of killed any chance of doing something truly noteworthy. That truck should have been stuffed with LiPo or LiCo, four 13's and 2-4 Shivas. The first demonstration should have been it smoldering four of those earth-mover meats, like a dragster in the water box, with some accompanying narrative about the instant-on torque of electric. Then, as mentioned, it should have had enough torque to walk over the cars so effortlessly it would make the ICE sound like it's straining, and begging the driver to, "please stop!" Like a big muscle-bound guy screaming at the top of his lungs, and running towards Steven Seagal, only to be sent flying head first into a wall - make the drama seem silly and unsophisticated. 

The EV industry is horrible at promoting itself. It usually looks boring because they're always trying to make it look "normal", instead of presenting it as exciting, different, new, 21st century, sci-fi-come-to-life...

I forgot, here's the link to their site: http://www.bigfoot4x4.com/2012/1015_odyssey.html


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe we could do a kickstarter campaign to build the monster truck described by toddshotrods above, and maybe pay ourselves back with all the prize money from this truck. Could I get a rough estimate of the cost of said truck?


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

tenthousandclowns said:


> Maybe we could do a kickstarter campaign to build the monster truck described by toddshotrods above, and maybe pay ourselves back with all the prize money from this truck. Could I get a rough estimate of the cost of said truck?


Lol, that's going to be one helluva Kickstarter!  I don't know what monster truck chassis sell for, but you're going to want a real, professional, one so the chassis isn't the competitive limitation, and the learning curve can be spent on applying electric power to a monster truck, instead of learning how to build one (read many very expensive broken parts).

So, chassis; $30-40K in WarP 13s, fully race-prepped; $20-40K in Shivas; $25-50K in batteries - just to get started.

Then, add in a truck and trailer to transport it, the shop, tools, and machinery to work on it (can't just jack that puppy up in the drive and change a tire, lol), and a crew to maintain and race it. The prize money is usually for the driver, to help afford having one good enough to be competitive.

Better to find a rich, environmental, type with a point to prove, lol!


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe we could get Tesla to make a monster Model X.

The problem I see is that much of the monster truck industry is controlled by my former employer, Feld Entertainment, and they would probably rig the contest in favor of the ICE trucks to appeal to the type of crowd that buys tickets to their events.

The MTRA (Monster Truck Racing Association) should create safety standards for electric race trucks so when others build them they can compete against the traditional trucks.

I suspect this low range and high torque context would be a great match for evs.

Too bad ThunderSky is no more, that could have been the name of a big yellow monster truck.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

Sticking that junk in a million dollar machine like that is a crime.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

For a limited use limited range vehicle like that I'd say the Odyssey's are a good choice, they just need more of them. They certainly have the room and load capacity for them.


----------

